# Put The Hurt-n On Conroe Bass 11-2-14



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

I had the creek to myself, not another boat in sight (maybe one) but the action was hot from about 12:30 to about 3:25. Then I called it a day. I took a few pics. Didn't want to stop. All fish were set free after thier photos. I wore out one rattle trap. I noticed I was starting to lose a few fish when i saw the belly hook was gone off my trap. (Chrome with blue back)


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

OOOOOPs The date should be 12-2-14

I was a little slow Today.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice! Some solid fish there.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great catch!!!!!


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great trip, and extra at-a-boy, for CPR. Conroe does have some solid fish, but they've been educated!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

tbone2374 said:


> Great trip, and extra at-a-boy, for CPR. Conroe does have some solid fish, but they've been educated!


Definitely great solid fish..Too busy staying out of traffic/educated


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Which creek? Nice catch.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*creek*



MoonShadow said:


> Which creek? Nice catch.


You know that one on the North end with the trees in it. LOL Nice fish!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice bass! When i was a kid, i used to use hair hooks and dough balls to catch a bucket full of shiners. I'd use a 14' aluminum boat with an electric trolling motor, and live troll the shiners behind the boat. It never failed. I'd catch bass anywhere from 2 lbs and up (my best ever went 8 lbs on a scale, CPR'd) until i'd run out of bait. I did this on a canal off of the Tsala Apopka Chain of Lakes in Central Florida. Good times for a kid, for sure!


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

WOW! thanks everyone.

YES, these fish were solid. I only cought 3 that were under limit. I cought fish the whole time and hated to stop and snap a few shots. I took some side shots that were unbelivable fat. The rattle trap I started with was brand new. But when the day was done it looked like i drug it behind my truck. I purchased another one, and put the other out of it's missery.

These fish were knocking shad out of the water, that's how I noticed them, and then went to town.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## rudytexas (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice catch. I fish conroe a lot and I was fishing peach creek which I think it's the cove you were in about three weeks ago and killed it, caught a nice 5.5 pounder on a soft swim bait. Conroe has the bass but it takes skill to catch the big ones. Whole a lot fun!


----------



## lukin (Jan 5, 2015)

Been playing on Conroe forever and catfishing almost longer and I'm truly jealous of this haul! 

I'm just now learning to chase bass, but without a boat I'm willing to take upriver, I've had zero luck thus far.


----------

